# I Spy...



## Phantom (Jan 11, 2014)

This game is pretty simple. Let's get some activity going on around here, eh?

Here's how you play... 


First an image is posted, and then the poster finds something in it and gives a clue to what the item is. After that, people guess what the item is, whoever gets it right gets to post the next image, and it keeps going from there!

Some simple rules:
1. If the image is obscenely large, scale it down or put it in a spoiler with a warning. Not everyone has the world's fastest internet.
2. Keep the images appropriate. It's a game for all ages!
3. Don't make it ridiculously easy (ie: posting a picture of a Pikachu and saying you see something yellow).
4. Make sure you can actually find it yourself.
5. Have fun!

Let's get started. 

I spy something black. 



Spoiler: I spy


----------



## Karousever (Jan 11, 2014)

That controller on the table? I can't see it very well, is it an Xbox controller? Well whatever system it goes to, that's my guess.

(Also I really like this idea!)


----------



## Phantom (Jan 11, 2014)

Damn it. You got it. 

Damn that wasn't a very good pick. Oh well, now your turn. 

(I got the idea from PC)


----------



## Karousever (Jan 11, 2014)

Spoiler: I Spy Something Red


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 11, 2014)

The water bottle?


----------



## Karousever (Jan 11, 2014)

No sir! It is not the water bottle/canteen-looking thing.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm, is it that red bin that the pink castley thing is standing on?


----------



## Karousever (Jan 12, 2014)

Close but no cigar.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 12, 2014)

The sheet of paper with the red border on it?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 12, 2014)

The red text on the whiteboard?


----------



## Karousever (Jan 12, 2014)

Nope and nope!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 12, 2014)

The ball that the girl in whie is sitting on?


----------



## Karousever (Jan 12, 2014)

Noooope. Maybe the thing I picked is too hard XD


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 13, 2014)

The red stripes on the American flag?


----------



## Karousever (Jan 13, 2014)

No sir! 
If this helps anyone at all, the thing I picked sort of looks like it's trying to hide, almost.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 13, 2014)

Wait, is it the red tub thing at the bottom of the black cart holding the computer?


----------



## Karousever (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes! You got it! Now go find your own picture XD


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 13, 2014)

Spoiler: I Spy











I spy a spy something red.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 13, 2014)

This whole picture is virtually red, what the hell.  The red behind the gun icon on the top right?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 13, 2014)

How the absolute fuck did you get that?


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 13, 2014)

*I AM LAUGHING VERY HARD AT THAT RIGHT NOW*  But I guess it's my turn, cool.



Spoiler: I Spy Something Pink


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 13, 2014)

Jellyfish tentacles?


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 13, 2014)

..._wow._  I guess I should have picked something more evasive.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 13, 2014)

Spoiler: I spy something red


----------



## Karousever (Jan 13, 2014)

That girl's hair? (The one hanging onto a snake on a UFO looking thing)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 13, 2014)

No, not that.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 13, 2014)

Mr. Saturn's bandana thing?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 13, 2014)

Not that either


----------



## Karousever (Jan 14, 2014)

The roof of that little yellow house?


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 14, 2014)

is it that one octopus guy on the ground?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 14, 2014)

The roof of the house beside the blue-roofed house?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll just say if someone _does_ get it.


----------



## Karousever (Jan 15, 2014)

The little bow on the Mr. Saturn tied to the balloon?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 15, 2014)

The red dot in the sheikh's robotic eye?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 15, 2014)

jaketiger1116 said:


> The little bow on the Mr. Saturn tied to the balloon?


Yes, that's it.


----------



## Karousever (Jan 15, 2014)

Spoiler: I Spy Something Red












Yay, me again!


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 15, 2014)

Delphox's eye?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 16, 2014)

Lanturn's eye?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 16, 2014)

The red stamp?

Also that's neat art, what's the source?


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 16, 2014)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> The red stamp?
> 
> Also that's neat art, what's the source?


It's by Sa-Dui on deviantART.


----------



## Karousever (Jan 16, 2014)

Ether's Bane said:


> Lanturn's eye?


We have a winner!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 17, 2014)

I spy something black.



Spoiler


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 17, 2014)

Microscope?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 18, 2014)

No.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 18, 2014)

Cat?


----------



## Karousever (Jan 18, 2014)

Zebra stripes.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 28, 2014)

Neither.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 28, 2014)

Binoculars


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 29, 2014)

You got it!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 29, 2014)

Me again huh?



Spoiler: I spy something blue.


----------



## Vholvek (Feb 6, 2014)

Manaphy?


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 6, 2014)

You're drunk MISSINGNO., go home.  Victini's eye?


----------



## Mewmic (Feb 13, 2014)

Jirachi's tassel thing?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 13, 2014)

Forte said:


> Jirachi's tassel thing?


That's the one


----------



## Mewmic (Feb 13, 2014)

It's my turn to post something, right?



Spoiler: I spy something pink.


----------

